
Ask HN: Where can you ask Stackoverflow questions but for money - vim_wannabe
I feel a bit bad about asking this question here for free, but is there a version of Stackoverflow where I could offer people money for answering?<p>I have a dumb question about a popular PHP framework that I seriously am not able to Google. But I also cannot ask the question on Stackoverflow because I have no reputation (or points or whatever) to offer. Plus I would probably get slain by the mods for asking a dumb question.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for a subscription service, just a place where I could offer 20 bucks or so for answering a single question, kind of like Bountysource.
======
ng-user
You can try HackHands [0]. I got $20 credit with them through the GitHub
Student Pack and only ever used it once. It seems like it might be the service
you're looking for!

[0] - [https://hackhands.com/](https://hackhands.com/)

------
seanwilson
> I have a dumb question about a popular PHP framework that I seriously am not
> able to Google. But I also cannot ask the question on Stackoverflow because
> I have no reputation (or points or whatever) to offer. Plus I would probably
> get slain by the mods for asking a dumb question.

If you can't easily Google the answer and it's not obvious it's not a dumb
question. What have you got to lose by asking?

------
mars4rp
Stackoverflow should start selling reputation, so you can ask a question and
add a bounty to it. if you are serious enough to pay for it, it should be
useful to somebody else too.

I've been in the same situation and didn't have much reputation to offer!

~~~
jetti
It would have to be a different sort of reputation though. Otherwise you get
people with very little knowledge that have similar amount of reputation as
somebody like Jon Skeet. Also, I feel like that would make rise to more very
niche issues that people would feel entitled to an answer because they paid
for it.

------
artpar
There was a "Who's mentoring" thread about 2 weeks ago. You can pick someone
from there

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15148619)

------
dumbmatter
It's fine to post dumb questions on Stack Overflow. It's not fine to post
questions that are either incoherent or obviously have been previously asked.
And you don't need any reputation/points/whatever.

------
gspyrou
[https://www.pluralsight.com/product/mentoring](https://www.pluralsight.com/product/mentoring)

------
vim_wannabe
I tried posting the question on Stackoverflow, but having had no responses I
had to pay another user to place a bounty.

Then I got a response and it's all good.

------
brad0
Could you give us an example of the problems you're not getting answered?

We might be able to give you tips to get it answered without needing rep
points.

------
ralmeida
Codementor.io would also fit the bill, in addition to what has already been
mentioned.

------
jklein11
Isn't that what stackoverflow bounty is for?

------
nodelessness
You can find someone on airpair to help you with it?

------
soulchild37
Try posting at reddit r/webdev

